# Track Spacing



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am in the process of building a double track mainline layout on top of a 12” wide Versa-Lok retaining wall. I am using 1:32 Llagas Creek code 215 track. My minimum curve radius is 25 feet. What spacing looks best for running any of the following: 1:32 live steam, 1:29 and 1:20.3 trains? The hopper cars in the picture are 1:32 and the boxcars are 1:29. The track is set on 6.5” center to center spacing.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I would think that that decision is what looks best to you, and what spacing allows your widest locos and rolling stock to safely pass.
Also, do you think that you will have visitors?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks David. Yes I plan on having visitors.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The question about the widest "G-Scale" rolling stock seems to come up every few years.


If you need to accomodate 1:20.3 scale equipment, the widest loco we have found so far is spec'd at 6.44 inches - an Accucraft steamer
http://www.accucraft.com/manuals/AT 20p3 C-25 LS Web Manual.pdf


If anyone knows of wider 1:20.3 rolling stock, please post.


Knut


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> If you need to accomodate 1:20.3 scale equipment, the widest loco we have found so far is spec'd at 6.44 inches - an Accucraft steamer
> http://www.accucraft.com/manuals/AT%...b%20Manual.pdf


I was going to say the same thing. The big D&RGW locos, like the K-36/37, are very wide. If you expect to have 2 of them passing each other (especially on curves) you need to space the track at 7.5" or 8".


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The trouble if you make the spacing too wide, ie to comfortably accommodate 1:20.3 scale rolling stock, the it looks unrealistic when running 1:29 scale trains.


I thought maybe looking at the prototype might help to decide
https://www.trackopedia.info/encycl...track-measurements/track-centreline-distance/


4.00 meters seems to be the standard for standard gauge, and if one runs the correct scale trains that match the 45mm track gauge (ie 1:32 scale) that might be OK, but in Large Scale track gauge and (standard gauge) rolling stock scale at 1:29 are not consistent, the rolling stock is a bit oversized.


If one is running 1:32 live steam, I would make the track spacing the minimum that will just accommodate 1:20.3 equipment, and to be on the safe side, set up a clearance gauge to check equipment if someone brings over their trains to run.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

My railway is designed to be 1/32 scale both British and North American and I decided that 5 ½ inch centres looked good for both.
The 'inside' track is designed to not have anything too close so that when 'Narrow Gauge' visitors run, then they stay on that track and the other track is left clear.
I did have a problem with height on the tunnel, and although I thought it plenty high enough, I did have a visitor with and engine that was even taller!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

My Accucraft K-36 is 6.75" wide (over the cab window visors) and my K-27 is 6.25 wide, (also over the visors). This is wider than the maximum width of the cylinders. 

My tracks are spaced 8" center to center with a 9'4" minimum radius on the inside track on one curve on my layout. The other inside curves are 11'4' radius or more. 

Clearance on curves is a bigger issue with smaller radii turns, where the pilot beam and cylinders significantly increase their overhang from track centerline, exceeding the maximum static width of the cab visors. If you are running any articulated locos/Mallets, the increase in overhang can be really significant.
My elevated table is 16" wide, so with 8" center-to-center spacing, you end up with 4" from the center line of the track to the edge of the table. It actually looks quite well balanced. With Llagas Creek turnouts, the extra-long ties that the turnout throws attach to actually extend about 3/8" beyond the edge of the 16" wide table, making them a "snag" point if you are walking or working close to the track. I had to install "guards" at those points to avoid the snag problem. Reducing the center to center distance or widening the table would eliminate this problem, of course. 

Also, you can just be sure that two wide 1:20.3 D&RGW locos or big articulateds aren't running on both tracks at the same ttime!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd select the prototype minimum mainline spacing, convert to 1:20.3 and go there.


I have found 13 foot to be minimum in many cases, which would be about 7.7" or 7-3/4" to make it easy.


I think your spacing would allow contact between 2 1:20.3 locos... remember to increase spacing on curves.


Greg


----------



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a picture from a Facebook friend showing 1:20.3 locos on 6.5” spacing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Put cab window shades on those locos and they will touch...


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I’m no expert on this stuff, but boy that looks too close for comfort for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a lot of friends that have torn the cab awnings off their 1:20.3 locos


----------

